# 6.2a in stream



## skinnyjm (Feb 10, 2005)

Looks like the SD DTiVos will be geting an update for sure. Noticed these in my SwSystem directory this morning on both of my boxes.

Directory listing of /SwSystem 
Name Type Id Date Time Size 
6.2-01-2-351 tyDb 63880 02/14/07 23:12 724 
6.2a-01-2-101 tyDb 79591 02/17/07 03:42 700 
6.2a-01-2-121 tyDb 79595 02/17/07 03:42 700 
6.2a-01-2-151 tyDb 79596 02/17/07 03:42 700 
6.2a-01-2-301 tyDb 79597 02/17/07 03:42 700 
6.2a-01-2-321 tyDb 79598 02/17/07 03:42 700 
6.2a-01-2-351 tyDb 79599 02/17/07 03:42 700 
6.2a-01-2-381 tyDb 79600 02/17/07 03:42 700 
6.2a-01-2-3F1 tyDb 79601 02/17/07 03:42 700 
ACTIVE tyDb 63880 02/14/07 23:12 724 

Directory listing of /SwSystem 
Name Type Id Date Time Size 
6.2-01-2-321 tyDb 3965 03/20/05 18:54 724 
6.2a-01-2-101 tyDb 86558 02/17/07 03:51 700 
6.2a-01-2-121 tyDb 86562 02/17/07 03:51 700 
6.2a-01-2-151 tyDb 86563 02/17/07 03:51 700 
6.2a-01-2-301 tyDb 86564 02/17/07 03:51 700 
6.2a-01-2-321 tyDb 86565 02/17/07 03:51 700 
6.2a-01-2-351 tyDb 86566 02/17/07 03:51 700 
6.2a-01-2-381 tyDb 86567 02/17/07 03:51 700 
6.2a-01-2-3F1 tyDb 86568 02/17/07 03:51 700 
ACTIVE tyDb 3965 03/20/05 18:54 724


----------



## Rudy1957 (Sep 19, 2003)

Might this be the full fix to the reboot and other problems they caused over the last few months?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Rudy1957 said:


> Might this be the full fix to the reboot and other problems they caused over the last few months?


Highly doubtful.

More than likely it's the early/late Daylight Savings Time patch.

phox


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

ugh the thought of doing the patch then rehacking is not something I am looking forward to. I haven't had to touch my units in over a year.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

phox_mulder said:


> Highly doubtful.
> 
> More than likely it's the early/late Daylight Savings Time patch.
> 
> phox


That's what I've been told by my DirecTV contacts.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

What about series 1 DirecTV TiVos?


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> ugh the thought of doing the patch then rehacking is not something I am looking forward to. I haven't had to touch my units in over a year.


There was a previous thread on this. If your unit is hacked, you won't need to do anything for DST.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I missed that. I hope you're right


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> I missed that. I hope you're right


Oh gosh, I didn't realize until after I answered that you are the zipper guy. I sure hope I'm right, too. I really don't want to have to re-hack all of my drives just for stupid DST.

Wish they'd just pick one time or the other and LEAVE IT ALONE!


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

OK how do you check and how do you do a slice upgrade?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

JWThiers said:


> OK how do you check and how do you do a slice upgrade?


*Attempt at your own risk!*

I don't have 6.2a slices yet, but here's about the same process I used for my hdtivos and it works fine. First make sure you have the slices :

```
echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
```
In 6.2 software you should only need to edit one part of installSw.itcl in /tvbin.
Change *reboot* to *exit 0* towards the bottom of the file. Then run it with

```
installSw.itcl 6.2a-01-2-301
```
 (change the last few digits if needed depending on the previous commands output)

When installSw runs your bootpage will get flipped, so check it with

```
bootpage -p
```
Mount your new root with

```
mount /dev/hdaX /install
```
 where X is the partition shown in your bootpage output.

dd over your hacked kernel

```
dd if=/dev/hdaY of=/dev/hdaZ bs=1024k
```
 where Y is your previous boot partition and Z is your new boot partition.

Use cp to copy over your hacks and author file and backported drivers/usb.map if you need it. Make sure to install a new busybox distro in your new partition, and rename netfilter. Add netconfig.tcl or network.tcl to your author file to set networking params when you reboot.

Most hacks should probably still work, but there are some reports that several files have been changed including tivoapp, so I'd be very wary of trying any tivoapp patches until 6.2a has been around awhile. (edit-patches have been ported to 6.2a, see ddb)

Busybox is FULL of symlinks so you don't want to just directly copy it over. Before upgrading I usually ftp a copy of tivotools.tar (or busybox.tar from rbautch) to /hacks. After the upgrade, change directories with

```
cd /install/busybox
```
 then unpack with

```
tar -xvf /hacks/tivotools.tar
```
Another way to upgrade would be to simply use the Slicer from dvrupgrade and let it upgrade for you once you have the slices. The Slicer will do the whole process for you. If you do not understand the instructions in this post, please *DO NOT* attempt them. Just purchase the slicer or don't upgrade.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 20, 2004)

Has anyone tried the above process on 6.2a? Man this is a pain. This is not something I want to have to deal with.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

You can purchase a script that basically does the same thing for $20 - http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/slicer_nomodel.cfm


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

I heard in a different forum that the tivoapps patch locations have changed. I wouldn't run slicer yet, until the new locations are mapped, especially the encryption one. I could be wrong but I don't think you will be able to watch saved shows that are unencrypted.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

there's very little noise about 6.2a on DDB. I'll worry when they do.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

Da Goon said:


> I don't have 6.2a slices yet, but here's about the same process I used for my hdtivos and it works fine. First make sure you have the slices :
> 
> ```
> echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
> ...


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm going to keep my fingers crossed that this DST change will not affect hacked DTivo units.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Da Goon said:


> *Attempt at your own risk!*
> 
> I don't have 6.2a slices yet, but here's about the same process I used for my hdtivos and it works fine. First make sure you have the slices :
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, no slices yet.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Dkerr24 said:


> There was a previous thread on this. If your unit is hacked, you won't need to do anything for DST.


Why would that be?


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

cheer said:


> Why would that be?


I thought I read that. Maybe wishful thinking. I'm going to wait until DST hits to see if mine still works or not.


----------



## technojunkie (Mar 15, 2000)

I've got all the slices on muy machine but have a bigger concern. None of my season passes are recording. I noticed and posted on the "stickey" at the top of the page that there is an issue. Could these be related?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Official info here.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=341538


----------



## skaeight (Jan 20, 2004)

So who's going to be the guinea pig on this one?


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

skaeight said:


> So who's going to be the guinea pig on this one?


I re-booted. Working fine for me.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

Except for DirecTiVos located in the EASTERN time zone, anyone who has a Series 2 DirecTiVo with 6.2 or a R10 with 6.1, and a Series 1 DirecTiVo of any type, you don't need an upgrade for DST. 

All you need to do, is to manually adjust your system twice a year.

On a 6.2 unit, using: DirecTV Central -> Messages & Setup -> Settings -> Satellite -> Time Zone / Daylight Saving

Using the PACIFIC time zone as an example:

When DST starts this Spring (March 11th at 2:00am or the night before), adjust your system to the MOUNTAIN time zone and set DST to NO (No, Daylight Saving is Not Observed).

When DST stops in the Fall (November 4th at 2am or the night before), adjust your system back to the PACIFIC time zone.

Always set *Daylight Saving is Not Observed* when setting the Time Zone.

For CENTRAL, adjust to EASTERN.
For MOUNTAIN, adjust to CENTRAL.
For PACIFIC, adjust to MOUNTAIN.
For ALASKA, adjust to PACIFIC.
For HAWAII, adjust to ALASKA.

In my case, I put a reminder in OUTLOOK for Saturday, March 10th at 11:00pm and Saturday, November 3rd at 11:00pm, done.

Recordings run off GMT, this change only affects the displayed times in the grids and the actual time shown on the screen.

If you don't make this change manually until later in the week after the time changes, after you notice that the displayed time and the grid times are off, it will not affect anything, but change the displayed times.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

Dkerr24 said:


> I thought I read that. Maybe wishful thinking. I'm going to wait until DST hits to see if mine still works or not.


Your TiVo will continue to work and record, just the time displayed in the information panel, the grids, and on the System Information screen will be off. Recordings run off of GMT.

You can always change your time zone manually, if you live in any time zone except the EASTERN time zone when DST starts and ends and of course set DST to NO. See post above.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

tbeckner said:


> Your TiVo will continue to work and record, just the time displayed in the information panel, the grids, and on the System Information screen will be off. Recordings run off of GMT.


Season passes and wishlist run off GMT. Manual recordings by time must first be converted from your local timezone to GMT.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 20, 2004)

This unfortunately is not a solution for a very large part of the country. And then theres a week in the fall that this won't work for the West coast (it will for the East coast).


----------



## skaeight (Jan 20, 2004)

dtremain said:


> I re-booted. Working fine for me.


So you used the method described above, or you just let it receive the update after it had made a call?


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanks tbeckner for the information. I really don't mind what time it shows on the grid, just as long as my season passes work on time.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

skaeight said:


> So you used the method described above, or you just let it receive the update after it had made a call?


The latter. A call was scheduled for yesterday but didn't get made (line unavailable), so I forced the call myself. The "restart pending" message came on. I forced a restart because, if anything untoward was going to happen, I wanted to know about it before I went to bed. During the re-start, the new software installed.

When it came back up, I had to reset the now playing list to display folders, but, other than that, all seemed fine. Oddly, you get a message which is clearly the generic message for 6.2 (sorting, folders, faster operation).

I have an unhacked, unmodified 100 hr. Sammy, by the way. I haven't checked the R10 in my son's room to see if it has re-set yet or not.

Anyway, season passes and to-do list all looked fine. Everything seems perfectly normal.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

skaeight said:


> This unfortunately is not a solution for a very large part of the country. And then theres a week in the fall that this won't work for the West coast (it will for the East coast).


Actually, it will work for all of the country EXCEPT the EAST COAST time zone, and it will work correctly in the FALL, because you don't have to change anything until November 4th at 2:00am, and then you just change it back to the original time zone.

The upgrade to 6.2a isn't necessary except for the EAST COAST time zone boxes, if you use the manual setting approach, once in the Spring and again in the Fall, even if the government changes it again in 2008.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

Dkerr24 said:


> Thanks tbeckner for the information. I really don't mind what time it shows on the grid, just as long as my season passes work on time.


Actually, everything will work correctly including the time shown on all of the screens and in the grid with just a *15 second change* to the settings, again except for the EAST COAST time zone.

I did notice that some people in the forum are getting confused, you time really only changes once per year in the Spring, the second change is not a change but just a reset to the original time zone. And this 15 second change only needs to happen on March 11th @ 2:00am and again on November 4th @ 2:00am, or the previous night right before you go to bed.

Simple, the DST change isn't all the complex, again except for the EAST COAST time zone, since the only real change is the SPRING FORWARD time change (PACIFIC gets set to GMT -7), which increases the time ONE HOUR, in the FALL BACK time change, nothing actually changes (PACIFIC resets to GMT -8).

If TiVo had a setting for a time zone of GMT -4, then the EAST COAST time zone boxes could use the same manual setting. The real power of using this manual setting, is if the government changes it again (not impossible) you won't need another update. 

I noticed that you are not in the EASTERN time zone, so you are all set, you can use this process.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Dkerr24 said:


> Thanks tbeckner for the information. I really don't mind what time it shows on the grid, just as long as my season passes work on time.


+1
and I don't do manual recordings so I won't be messing with this either.


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

It's been confirmed that all the tivopp patch locations have changed. For those of us brave enough to apply the upgrade to a "hacked" tivo, can you still view shows that were saved in an unencrypted format?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

ciucca said:


> It's been confirmed that all the tivopp patch locations have changed. For those of us brave enough to apply the upgrade to a "hacked" tivo, can you still view shows that were saved in an unencrypted format?


Yes, that shouldn't be a problem, since the unencrypted shows shouldn't have CSO keys set.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 20, 2004)

tbeckner said:


> Actually, it will work for all of the country EXCEPT the EAST COAST time zone, and it will work correctly in the FALL, because you don't have to change anything until November 4th at 2:00am, and then you just change it back to the original time zone.
> 
> The upgrade to 6.2a isn't necessary except for the EAST COAST time zone boxes, if you use the manual setting approach, once in the Spring and again in the Fall, even if the government changes it again in 2008.


Sorry I meant a large part of the population. The eastern timezone has a very large proportion of this country's population.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

skaeight said:


> Sorry I meant a large part of the population. The eastern timezone has a very large proportion of this country's population.


No problem, I realize that the largest part of the population exists EAST of the Mississippi, but then again the majority of the US population exists outside of the EASTERN time zone.

The following are estimates based upon information I could find, your mileage may vary. 

EASTERN Time Zone 141M
OTHER Time Zones 159M

EASTERN 141M
CENTRAL 88M
MOUNTAIN 19M
PACIFIC 50M
ALASKA/HAWAII <2M


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

tbeckner said:


> Except for DirecTiVos located in the EASTERN time zone, anyone who has a Series 2 DirecTiVo with 6.2 or a R10 with 6.1, and a Series 1 DirecTiVo of any type, you don't need an upgrade for DST.


You may not need the update for DST, I wonder what % of DTivos are located in the Eastern Time Zone, but it was reported in the other thread this update also solves the guide data problem that caused problems the end of last year.

My guess is we'll all need the update. I plan to wait until we see if DTV has to release 6.2b in a month or so.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

lew said:


> You may not need the update for DST, I wonder what % of DTivos are located in the Eastern Time Zone, but it was reported in the other thread this update also solves the guide data problem that caused problems the end of last year.
> 
> My guess is we'll all need the update. I plan to wait until we see if DTV has to release 6.2b in a month or so.


That is a possibility, but in my sitaution I have the log that caused the reboot and non-indexing stopped on all of my boxes anyway.

I do highly doubt that DirecTV would make the guide change that caused that problem again anytime soon, because not all boxes will be updated over the next month. In fact, very few boxes have the 6.2a slices at this time.

And I'll keep my boxes from getting them, because at this point I don't need any of the updates, including the DST and the guide indexing problem fixes. 

Additional Edit: If DirecTiVos are evenly distributed across all time zones based upon population, then only *47%* of the DirecTiVos exist (a minority) in the EASTERN time zone.


----------



## sweh (Jul 23, 2005)

skaeight said:


> So who's going to be the guinea pig on this one?


I just did it using the method by "Da Goon" (although I used the vmlinux.px file from my ptv disk to be safe) and applied superpatch and it _seems_ to work.

I didn't use superpatch before (manually hacked tivoapp) and I'm not sure I like the mangling that it's done (the line down the bottom saying "tivo plus feature trail ends today" is worrying) but everything seems OK.


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

Modded bufferhack here: http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=8773
It is version 4.1a. It includes full support for 6.2a


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

sweh said:


> I didn't use superpatch before (manually hacked tivoapp) and I'm not sure I like the mangling that it's done (the line down the bottom saying "tivo plus feature trail ends today" is worrying) but everything seems OK.


Open up superpatch and find the line

```
0x0089B690
```
 and change it to

```
0x0089B670
```
 Restore your backup tivoapp and patch it again. That should remove the message.

The 6.2a superpatch was just pulled down by the author's request. I doubt it will be long before this bufferhack link is gone.


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

Da Goon said:


> The 6.2a superpatch was just pulled down by the author's request. I doubt it will be long before this bufferhack link is gone.


If I get any such request, it will be gone instantly the next time I come online. Superpatch says not to redistribute it. Bufferhack did not. I added credit for everyone who did anything in it.


----------



## stonersmurf (Feb 24, 2007)

He just didn't want anybody distributing modified versions or ports of his superpatch. But we are free to post a diff of the file. If you want the real version and not a diff file just pm me.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

I forced a call on my RCA DVR80 and then noticed that it was Pending Restart in System Information. After a forced reboot, I got upgraded to 6.2a.


----------



## 15968 (Jan 29, 2002)

Ok, I'm totally confused... Can someone Give the high level steps of what needs to be done to apply 6.2a to a Zippered DTiVo so that its back to basically the same state as before? I'm willing to put together the detailed steps (from posts above) but I'm confused about the order to do stuff. At what point do you have to do the new Superpatch (and is that done on the 6.2 tivoapp from Zipper, or what)?

Sorry, but Zipper was easy, and now this is making my head spin trying to put it all together.

BTW: I only ask because all 3 of my Zippered DTivos have started rebooting again (like in December and early January). I'm wondering if the enhanced guide data has been put back in the stream. All 3 were stable unitl sometime last week (around Wednesday).


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Da Goon lists the procedure in this very thread


----------



## janezy (Aug 2, 2004)

I received the update last night, but was a little confused by the notice that D*TV left about it. It mentioned easier browsing of the Now Playing list through folders and sorting, but nothing about DST changes. Since the changes it did mention were part of the 6.2 package I've been on for a year now, what really changed?


----------



## 15968 (Jan 29, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> Da Goon lists the procedure in this very thread


Right, I saw that and its an excellent post. But what I don't get is when and where do you do superpatch? I assume that has to be done to keep encryption and stuff off, right?

So is it basically, just do Da Goon's post steps, then apply the new Superpatch? Is that it? I have one DTiVo that is not critical (more of a server) that I will do this with first, but I'd rather not hose it up if at all possible


----------



## farleyruskz (Nov 13, 2000)

This is the quick how-to I wrote up for my own reference purposes while slice upgrading my three HDVR2's today; it's pretty much the steps Da Goon listed but customized for my purposes. Figured I'd post it here in case it might be of help to others.

1) Check to see if needed slices are available:

echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh

2) Mount / as rw and edit /tvbin/installSw.itcl; change the post-install 'reboot' to 'exit 0'
3) Perform install via './installSw.itcl 6.2a-01-2-321'
4) Install messages will report new root partition; bootpage -p will also show this info
5) Mount new root partition: mount /dev/hda7 /install
6) Copy over hacks, busybox utils, rc.sysinit.author, USB2 drivers, etc.
7) Edit /install/etc/rc.d/StageD_PreMfs/rc.Sequence_150.CheckForDebug.sh to enable debug board
8) Rename /install/etc/netfilter-enabled to disable firewall
9) Write pre-hacked kernel to both boot partitions:

dd if=/hack/vmlinux.px of=/dev/hda3
dd if=/hack/vmlinux.px of=/dev/hda6

10) Reboot, run new Superpatch and set_mrv_name.tcl, reboot again


----------



## technojunkie (Mar 15, 2000)

I noticed you used 6.2a-01-2-321. My unit has several other files that start with 6.2a-01-2- (i.e. -101, -121, -151, -301, -321, -351, -381, -3F1). My guess is that there is more than 1 slice. Can someone explain why there are so many?


----------



## farleyruskz (Nov 13, 2000)

The last three digits differentiate between different builds for different models. If you look at the output of the first command, you'll see the version that is currently active on your DVR - you'll want to install the version that has the same three digit suffix.


----------



## technojunkie (Mar 15, 2000)

That makes sense. I went by the latest date after installing one that told me my HVR2 was a Samsung unit. Now I'm running 3F1 which displays the correct info. Is there any tie into the s/n of the machine?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

The last 3 digits of the software version should match the first 3 digits of your tivos service number. Unless you have the incorrect software version on your tivo (ie, DSR708 image on RCA DVR40).


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

farleyruskz said:


> This is the quick how-to I wrote up for my own reference purposes while slice upgrading my three HDVR2's today; it's pretty much the steps Da Goon listed but customized for my purposes. Figured I'd post it here in case it might be of help to others.
> 
> 1) Check to see if needed slices are available:
> 
> ...


that's a great instructions write up, along with a BIG THANKS to Da Goon :up: 
I am confused in how to do this upgrade? do I do it through the Tivo via telnet(bash)? ftp(filezilla)? a serial cable? or do I do it via the PC with the Tivo's drive removed from the unit by using a Boot CD? thanks for the clarification


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Serial or telnet, whichever you prefer. I use serial so I can watch the boot output when I'm done. Make sure to leave your bootpage set with upgradesoftware_false, or when you reboot, the tivo will re-run installSw again and this time reinstall 6.2 back over your previous 6.2 boot partition. Then you're stuck with a virgin 6.2 that you'll have to re-hack, and then repeat the upgrade again to 6.2a. Recordings will still work fine, but it's a pain in the a$$ to redo everything.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

Da Goon said:


> Serial or telnet, whichever you prefer. I use serial so I can watch the boot output when I'm done.


thanks and once again, THANK YOU for your hard work in figuring out the process of updating the 6.2a slices :up: :up: :up:


----------



## sweh (Jul 23, 2005)

Da Goon said:


> Open up superpatch and find the line
> 
> ```
> 0x0089B690
> ...


Huh. Well, I don't care about bufferhack (is there a soft-pad hack for DirecTivo?) and the message is minimally annoying. Other aspects of superpatch annoy me more (standby moved to sub menu, re-ordering of main menu, broken "Demo" menu options, too much mess in system info). I just tested audio playback of an mp3 via TiVo desktop compared to the orginal cd and it's pretty cruddy, so probably the only hacks I care about are encryption and (maybe) 30s. And a thumbs up/down/up 78 hack, but that's not part of superpatch.

These are why I didn't use superpatch on 6.2... I just didn't like the uber-nature of the patch.

So it's possible I might remove superpatch and just manually patch the major hacks I care about.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

technojunkie said:


> I noticed you used 6.2a-01-2-321. My unit has several other files that start with 6.2a-01-2- (i.e. -101, -121, -151, -301, -321, -351, -381, -3F1). My guess is that there is more than 1 slice. Can someone explain why there are so many?


See table at http://www.weaknees.com/find-model.php for the codes.

Since these are all Series 2 boxes it is likely that functionally the slices are identical, but the basic difference between them being what model will appear in your setup menu info screen (I have a couple of Hughes boxes that says they are and RCA in the info screen but they still work fine).

Use the slice that matches your box to be safe.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Why is step 7 needed? I'm not sure what it does.
There really isn't any reason to put the pre-hacked kernel in both partitions.



farleyruskz said:


> 7) Edit /install/etc/rc.d/StageD_PreMfs/rc.Sequence_150.CheckForDebug.sh to enable debug board
> 9) Write pre-hacked kernel to both boot partitions:
> 
> dd if=/hack/vmlinux.px of=/dev/hda3
> dd if=/hack/vmlinux.px of=/dev/hda6


----------



## farleyruskz (Nov 13, 2000)

True, you actually only need to write it to what will be the new boot partition. But writing it to both boot partitions is foolproof and easier, IMHO.

Step 7 enables Debug Board mode, while forces the daily call to go over the network. It's then a simple matter of blocking the connection to the mothership IP by adding a bogus route in rc.sysinit.author to prevent those calls from going through. This way, I can leave the phone line connected for on-screen Called ID purposes, and not worry about my HMO tokens being wiped out during a daily call.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

It's been awhile since I hacked my units. My memory is I just changed a line in the rc.sysinit file to something like debug_board=true.



farleyruskz said:


> Step 7 enables Debug Board mode, while forces the daily call to go over the network. It's then a simple matter of blocking the connection to the mothership IP by adding a bogus route in rc.sysinit.author to prevent those calls from going through. This way, I can leave the phone line connected for on-screen Called ID purposes, and not worry about my HMO tokens being wiped out during a daily call.


----------



## farleyruskz (Nov 13, 2000)

lew said:


> It's been awhile since I hacked my units. My memory is I just changed a line in the rc.sysinit file to something like debug_board=true.


That would probably do the trick as well...editing the rc file in StageD_PreMFS is just the way I've always done it.


----------



## metrounit9 (Apr 26, 2005)

farleyruskz said:


> This is the quick how-to I wrote up for my own reference purposes while slice upgrading my three HDVR2's today; it's pretty much the steps Da Goon listed but customized for my purposes. Figured I'd post it here in case it might be of help to others.
> 
> 1) Check to see if needed slices are available:
> 
> ...


 I tried to apply the patch on a hacked Tivo last night and things didn't go so well. The Tivo is stuck in the "welcome, powering up" cycle. Not too worried about it (it's the least used Tivo), and I have the original hard drive on the shelf and can get back to working order....it'll just take way more time.

I think my problem was in copying file from the old root partition to the new. Before I tackle the main Tivo, I was hoping someone could point me in the right direction on the proper syntax/commands to copy busybox, etc. The old root was hda4 and the new hda7.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Copying over most hacks should work about the same each time. I put steps for copying over busybox in my previous post in this thread. As far as other hacks or usb drivers, here is a generic command for copying your .author file. Adjust for other hacks as needed. In this example my new root is mounted on install as in my previous post : 

```
cp /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author /install/etc/rc.d/
```
once again use my steps from earlier in this thread for busybox. If you don't you will likely fill up your root partition quite fast instead of installing busybox normally.


----------



## GAM (Oct 13, 2003)

One of my systems has the 6.2a slices and the other does not. Is there a way to grab them off the one and copy to other?


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

GAM said:


> One of my systems has the 6.2a slices and the other does not. Is there a way to grab them off the one and copy to other?


Answered here (see link).


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

Sigh...NONE of my 3 zippered systems have the slices yet...are they going to hit me last? I was hoping to do the slicer work this weekend...


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

doconeill said:


> Sigh...NONE of my 3 zippered systems have the slices yet...are they going to hit me last? I was hoping to do the slicer work this weekend...


3 of my 4 Zippered boxes got the slices, one still has not.


----------



## splicer (Nov 13, 2006)

If my two Zippered boxes have the 6.2a slices would they upgrade if I just plug in the phone line? Then pull the drives re-zipper and run the updated super patch. Would that work?


----------



## glitchsys (Jan 31, 2007)

Question. Didn't during the zipper or superpatch installation, the upgrade ability was disabled? I'm doing a "mfs_ls /SwSystem" and/or "echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh" and only see 6.2-01-2-321, I don't see the 6.2a version there. So I'm assuming I haven't gotten the upgrade yet. But I recall something about the automatic upgrades being disabled. Also, ************ isn't working for me right now, but if you go here "http://209.85.165.104/search?q=cache:ejZSEkfZEycJ:************.com/forum/showthread.php%3Ft%3D53478+DirecTivo+6.2a&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=3&gl=us&client=firefox-a" you'll see that humax posted a file called add6x.zip

Will this force my SD-DVR40 and HDVR2 to pull the 6.2a slice? 

If I follow your instructions precisely, will the upgrade be seemless, will I lose any shows, or the MRV/HMO features? I'm running 6.2 zippered; I know that there's a superpatch-6.2a file that you have to use instead of the superpatch-67all file. But I'm not sure how it fits in with your instructions.

sigh.. stupid DirecTV changing their Program Guide data. I don't care about DST, but I can't have the Program Guide changing and my Season Passes start disappearing on me.


----------



## glitchsys (Jan 31, 2007)

farleyruskz said:


> True, you actually only need to write it to what will be the new boot partition. But writing it to both boot partitions is foolproof and easier, IMHO.
> 
> Step 7 enables Debug Board mode, while forces the daily call to go over the network. It's then a simple matter of blocking the connection to the mothership IP by adding a bogus route in rc.sysinit.author to prevent those calls from going through. This way, I can leave the phone line connected for on-screen Called ID purposes, and not worry about my HMO tokens being wiped out during a daily call.


Doesn't the superpatch disable phone home, or put the fakecall.tcl thing in there? So do I still need to do step7 if I'm a zipper/superpatch user? I'm in the very difficult position of trying to upgrade a zippered 6.2 w/ recordings I want to keep to 6.2a.


----------



## glitchsys (Jan 31, 2007)

Da Goon said:


> Copying over most hacks should work about the same each time. I put steps for copying over busybox in my previous post in this thread. As far as other hacks or usb drivers, here is a generic command for copying your .author file. Adjust for other hacks as needed. In this example my new root is mounted on install as in my previous post :
> 
> ```
> cp /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author /install/etc/rc.d/
> ...


Ok, I'm a new zipper/superpatch user. I'm learning by leaps and bounds but I'm still confused. Just last week I used a 62small image on my HDVR2 and my SD-DVR40 and then zippered and ran superpatch on them. I got the tcl file to download the 6.2a slices (hopefully). Now, once I have them, I can follow your instructions. But, what I'm confused is with your step that says copy over all the hacks and such to the new partition. I'm not sure what and/or where all the hacks/mods made by superpatch are. Based on your instructions so far, I'm to obtain a copy of tivotools.tar and then on the new boot partition, mounted in /install I have to do this:

cd /install/busybox
tar -xvf /hacks/tivotools.tar
cp /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author /install/etc/rc.d/

but what else? On my tivo, I have a /enhancements directory and a /hacks directory (subsequently /hacks has tweak.sh on it), etc. should I copy those directories verbatim into /install as well? Once done, don't I have to modify tweak.sh to run superpatch-6.2a instead of superpatch-67all and then re-run tweak.sh which installs superpatch. Maybe I have to run that after I reboot and am on the 6.2a version. But if I reboot, will I be able to telnet into the unit? I don't have serial capabilities yet, just telnet with a usb ethernet adapter. Also, there was something about disabling the automatic upgrade option before the unit reboots, otherwise it will downgrade itself back down to a stock 6.2 and you'll be screwed. How do I do this again? I wonder if DVRUpgrades $20 script will take into account superpatch/zipper/etc.

Sadly I'm in the EST time zone. But from my research, it's a lot more than just a simple Daylight Savings Time (DST) fix. There's the guide data update and the rumor that DirecTV will eventually go back to the new Guide Data format. So it's only a matter of time before everybody will have to be running 6.2a otherwise Season Passes will not be recorded and eventually start disappearing and the units will reboot a lot, etc. I guess I just want to get this upgrade done while I've got this knowledge still in my head. If I chose to do it 2 or 3 months from now when I'm forced to, I may have forgotten 75% of the stuff I've learned in the past week. I'm really trying to preserve my recordings on one unit, the other one I don't care so much about and I guess that will be my guinea pig once I get clarification on the questions I just asked. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Make new enhancements and hacks directories on /install. ie,

```
mkdir /install/hacks
```
 and

```
mkdir /install/enhancements
```
 Then copy those hacks over

```
cp /hacks/* /install/hacks/
```
 and

```
cp /enhancements/* /install/enhancements/
```
Or purchase the slicer and let it copy these things for you.


----------



## technojunkie (Mar 15, 2000)

For anyone thinking that guide data will begin to work again with 6.2a forget it. I installed it a week ago and it didn't make any difference.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

I thought they changed the guide data back to the "old" style after there was so many complaints?


----------



## diamondsw (Sep 16, 2004)

Based on past experience on the board, how long will the slices be in the datastream? I know that others in my area have had it hit their DTivo's, but I have yet to see it on mine. Like others, I just want to get it upgraded, hacked, and over with.

Checked eMule; no slices out there for 6.2a that I could find.


----------



## pgaulson (Jun 30, 2005)

Da Goon said:


> Add netconfig.tcl or network.tcl to your author file to set networking params when you reboot.


I think I understand all your 6.2a slice upgrade instructions (post #11 in this thread) only I'm not sure about adding netconfig.tcl or network.tcl commands to my author file. I also wonder about afterwards, do I go back and delete them?

In the author file for my Zippered tivo's, I see:

######### One-time Zipper network setup. May be deleted. ####################################
mount -o remount,rw /
tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.1.63 192.168.1.1 yes [SSID for my router]
mount -o remount,ro /
######### End of Zipper network setup. ####################################

And, I read in one of rbautch's posts (refering to network.tcl in the author file) the following: ".... In fact, the Zipper appends your author file to run it only once, then reboots automatically ..., and then never runs it again. If you leave the manual command in your author file and forget about it, you'll wonder 6 months later why you can't change your IP address."

For those of us who used the Zipper, can we "make it run again", but one time only, in lieu of adding any netconfig.tcl or network.tcl commands? If so, how?

If not, what netconfig.tcl or network.tcl commands do we add? Should we delete them after?


----------



## pgaulson (Jun 30, 2005)

pgaulson said:


> For those of us who used the Zipper, can we "make it run again", but one time only, in lieu of adding any netconfig.tcl or network.tcl commands? If so, how?
> 
> If not, what netconfig.tcl or network.tcl commands do we add? Should we delete them after?


After further reading, I think I can answer my own questions. My Zipper version was from a year ago and the network.tcl command in my author file is actually being run again, every time my tivo boots up. I would need to delete those lines if I ever want to change my IP address or SSID. My author file does not check for any flags ("firstboot_flag" ??) like the later Zipper versions that rbautch's comment is applicable to.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Are the 6.2a slices still coming down on the satellite?? I have one box that just doesn't have them and I tried running add6x.tcl (for the first time, last evening) to try to help things along.

My /var/log/svclog goes back to 27-Feb (looking at the timestamps using http://unixepoch.com to convert the epoch time to something readable) and these are the only entries that (to me) look like any kind of software slice:

aval_file TCD_ID=3010000C0DF6424 CALL_ID=1158165124 TIME=1172563216 AVAL_ID=0000350300003846 FILE_NAME=CP-Standard-v31.slice.gz FILE_STATUS=IGNORE_ALREADY_HAVE SRC=plany
aval_file TCD_ID=3010000C0DF6424 CALL_ID=1158165124 TIME=1172647811 AVAL_ID=0000350400003846 FILE_NAME=AF-standard-v67.slice.gz FILE_STATUS=IGNORE_ALREADY_HAVE SRC=plany

My other 3 boxes all grabbed V6.2a slices on 17-Feb-07 3AM-ish Eastern time.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

has anyone got the slices via dial in?
I just connected via broadband and got nothing.


----------



## GAM (Oct 13, 2003)

How do you connect via broadband? I don't remember it has been so long. I will try as well if you let me know.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I was just going to write a quick and dirty howto
1) remove route commands from author
2) edit /etc/rc.d/Stage_D_PreMfs/rc.Sequence_150.CheckForDebug.sh
find the line that says DEBUG_BOARD=false and change the false to true
3) reboot tivo
4) go to system settings on the tivo
change dial in number
select area code 877 and let tivo connect (it will connect via boradband at this point)
select the 1-877 number (Internet Connection)
allow Tivo to make a call. Now this MAY reset your MRV certs so run the MRV_Cert removal tool found in /enhancements


----------



## GAM (Oct 13, 2003)

Will do, thanks. I'll report back later.


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

I tried removing the routes, rebooting and forcing a phone call on a phone-connected system, and I tried the above to go over the network on a different, non-phone-connected unit. Both seemed to connect fine, but were very brief. And no sign of 6.2a slices. If they haven't put 6.2a on the mothership yet, they'll have customers with problems...they are outside the service call window I believe, so some systems won't call out until after DST.

Sigh...I've hand patched literally hundreds of Linux and UNIX systems, and I can't fix my own TiVos... 

Ironically, my old HDVR2 shows only it's installed version, but my other two units show all 6.2 HW versions downloaded on 12/16/06 except the ACTIVE one.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

I have 3 SD DTivos (2 RCA 80 and 1 Samsung 120) and one HR10-250 and all 4 have updated in the past week to the appropriate, current 6.2a or 6.3c software


----------



## mullet4evr (Nov 29, 2005)

GAM,

Use these instructions to do updates to D*Tivo via serial cable and Windows XP

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=287681


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> has anyone got the slices via dial in?
> I just connected via broadband and got nothing.


I didn't get any either.


----------



## dlmcmurr (Mar 2, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> I was just going to write a quick and dirty howto
> 1) remove route commands from author
> 2) edit /etc/rc.d/Stage_D_PreMfs/rc.Sequence_150.CheckForDebug.sh
> find the line that says DEBUG_BOARD=false and change the false to true
> ...


Gunny,

I was just lurking, waiting on others to solve the DST problem before I tried anything, but with only a week to go and living in the eastern zone, I decided to try a call home. Followed your directions and made two broadband "phone" calls, rebooting in between. Noticed it took a while to process the last step from the second call, and found the following in tvlog: (Oops, that was tclient, not tvlog)


```
Mar 4 04:25:12 (none) tcphonehome[342]: Log file rotation complete.
Mar 4 04:25:12 (none) comm[342]: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name
Mar 4 04:25:12 (none) comm[342]: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 6.2a-01-2-151: errDbNotFound
Mar 4 04:25:12 (none) tcphonehome[342]: TClient success
```
Using the command "echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh", I still have no 6.2a slices. Just hoping this might be a clue to someone.

No joy in the eastern zone tonight,
Dave

p.s. Looks like MRV certs were set to 180 days following the phone calls, but they were easily reset.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Hmm, no 6.2a slices on either of my Zippered S2 Directivo's - and I'm in the Eastern Time Zone. I Zippered over a year ago (and unplugged the phone line) - is there anything I need to change in the author file to receive the 6.2a slices?


----------



## mphare (Jul 16, 2004)

I compared the author file on my DTivo that has the slices to the author file on one that doesn't. The files are different, but I don't see any difference that would block slices.

Maybe someplace else to look?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

ForrestB said:


> Hmm, no 6.2a slices on either of my Zippered S2 Directivo's - and I'm in the Eastern Time Zone. I Zippered over a year ago (and unplugged the phone line) - is there anything I need to change in the author file to receive the 6.2a slices?


remove the route commands from author and plug in the phone line.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

mphare said:


> I compared the author file on my DTivo that has the slices to the author file on one that doesn't. The files are different, but I don't see any difference that would block slices.
> 
> Maybe someplace else to look?


I have a sneaking suspicion that dtv removed them from the stream due to a revision coming. Too bad Earl isn't PM'abe or I'd ask him if he knew anything.


----------



## mphare (Jul 16, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that dtv removed them from the stream due to a revision coming. Too bad Earl isn't PM'abe or I'd ask him if he knew anything.


So soon? Problems already? 
Why don't I have a good feeling about this?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

just a theory, after all it seems there is NO software in the stream. I read that someone running 3.x dialed in and it didn't update to even 6.2. Something's going on.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

I think I'll wait until the dust settles on this update - or until my Tivo's stop recording my Season Passes


----------



## glitchsys (Jan 31, 2007)

ForrestB said:


> Hmm, no 6.2a slices on either of my Zippered S2 Directivo's - and I'm in the Eastern Time Zone. I Zippered over a year ago (and unplugged the phone line) - is there anything I need to change in the author file to receive the 6.2a slices?


Go to thread 318089 in this forum. There's a script in the 1st post to run, it'll enable your tivo to download the 6.2a slices (if they ever put it in the stream, in the past 3 days they haven't). Then you can follow dagoons instructions on upgrading via telnet.


----------



## glitchsys (Jan 31, 2007)

If somebody dialed up to get it into the stream so they could download it, wouldn't the rest of us be able to get it as well? I mean, u don't get it via dial up, you just initiate it. Then it gets put into the stream. Can other's get it if another user initiated it? Course I ran the script in thread 318089 and i still haven't gotten 6.2a and I'm in the EST time zone and running out of time. I don't even have a phone line, just cell phones. And getting it to dial up via the internet seems a bit complicated. I'm not sure I'm prepared to make that many changes to my zippered system. I barely understand what the zipper/superpatch does, much less modifying it. Any clear and concise instructions out there on taking a zippered/superpatched system and getting it to dial up, only temporarily, via the internet?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

the howto has only been explained a few times, so here it is again :
set tivo filesystem to writable from BASH using the command rw
ftp to the tivo
navigate to /etc/rc.d
download rc.sysinit.author
put a #in front of the two route commands using a unix friendly text editor like metapad
ftp the file back to /etc/rc.d overwriting the old one
reboot tivo
it should now be able to dial in via phone line

To connect via broadband
1) remove route commands from author
2) edit /etc/rc.d/Stage_D_PreMfs/rc.Sequence_150.CheckForDebug.sh
find the line that says DEBUG_BOARD=false and change the false to true
OR
add the line debug_board=true to author. (I've not done this but I hear it works just fine)
3) reboot tivo
4) go to system settings on the tivo
change dial in number
select area code 877 and let tivo connect (it will connect via boradband at this point)
select the 1-877 number (Internet Connection)
allow Tivo to make a call. Now this MAY reset your MRV certs so run the MRV_Cert removal tool found in /enhancements


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

oh and I forced another call this morning, no download.


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

Just forced a call on by "broadband" dialup unit: no 6.2a slices, but I did find these little tidbits in the logs:

Otcdebuglog:Mar 4 19:02:29 (none) comm[420]: NetAgent: doXfer: read 1253 bytes from socket: SERVICE_STATE=3 STATE_EXPIRE=0 SW_SYSTEM_NAME=6.2a-01-2-151 INFO_CODE= TCD_MESSAGE= GLOBAL_MESSAGES= KEY_SERVER=http://204.176.49.7:80/keydist.cgi?CALLTYPE=1 [email protected]://204.176.49.9:80/tivo-service/

Otclient:Mar 4 19:01:29 (none) comm[406]: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 6.2a-01-2-151: errDbNotFound
Otclient:Mar 4 19:02:29 (none) comm[420]: swSystemName: 6.2a-01-2-151

tclient:Mar 4 19:02:56 (none) comm[420]: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 6.2a-01-2-151: errDbNotFound

I've seen people with similar errors, but can't say I've seen a solution. I wonder if this indicates it received an activation signal from the call, but the slices aren't in place.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Something could be wrong with V6.2a, based on posts in the past few days reboot thread and the someone modified the season pass thread.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

Da Goon said:


> *Attempt at your own risk!*
> 
> I don't have 6.2a slices yet, but here's about the same process I used for my hdtivos and it works fine. First make sure you have the slices :
> 
> ...


would this process save my recordings as well that's stored on the hard drive? thanks


----------



## kenr (Dec 26, 1999)

goony said:


> Something could be wrong with V6.2a, based on posts in the past few days reboot thread and the someone modified the season pass thread.


Do you really think so? I did see some complaints, but in the threads you reference the posters don't even say they have version 6.2a.


----------



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

bnm81002 said:


> would this process save my recordings as well that's stored on the hard drive? thanks


Ditto. My wife would be very upset if I lost any recordings on either of our Tivos.


----------



## kenr (Dec 26, 1999)

I haven't seen this mentioned.

A simple way to copy the /busybox directory from your old root partition to your new root partition is (assuming you've mounted the new root at /new):

After installing the slices but before rebooting

cd /
cp -a /busybox /new/busybox

The -a option will preserve the sym links from the original busybox.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

ewolfr said:


> Ditto. My wife would be very upset if I lost any recordings on either of our Tivos.


Yes the recordings are fine.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

No slices for any of my HDVR2s last night. Anyone else have better luck?


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

kenr said:


> Do you really think so? I did see some complaints, but in the threads you reference the posters don't even say they have version 6.2a.


Try this post: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4931620&&#post4931620

I've decided to keep my V6.2 and ride out the upcoming DST change and avoid any upgrades for now.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

goony said:


> I've decided to keep my V6.2 and ride out the upcoming DST change and avoid any upgrades for now.


Good luck when the start "enhancing" the data stream again. The DST, apparently, is not all there is to the upgrade.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

kenr said:


> Do you really think so? I did see some complaints, but in the threads you reference the posters don't even say they have version 6.2a.


I haven't had any problem with either of my units since the upgrade. The people that are reporting problems, for the most part, were reporting them before they got the upgrade as well. Now, they are saying they are "worse," a relative term.


----------



## kenr (Dec 26, 1999)

dtremain said:


> I haven't had any problem with either of my units since the upgrade. The people that are reporting problems, for the most part, were reporting them before they got the upgrade as well. Now, they are saying they are "worse," a relative term.


Last night I upgraded one of my 6.2 TiVos to 6.2a. It was not rebooting before the upgrade and it's not rebooting after the upgrade. I've seen no problems.

As soon as I have time (hacked units take time), I'll update my other 3 all before 3/11/07.


----------



## diamondsw (Sep 16, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> To connect via broadband:
> 1) remove route commands from author
> 2) edit /etc/rc.d/Stage_D_PreMfs/rc.Sequence_150.CheckForDebug.sh
> find the line that says DEBUG_BOARD=false and change the false to true
> ...


I feel like a doofus (I've had no problem hacking everything else manually, and tweaking things to my liking), but I'm still getting "Failed. No dial tone." instead of a connection via broadband. I've verified that there aren't any routes defined on the Tivo, and according to printenv, DEBUG_BOARD is true. Yet when I try to search for 877 "phone numbers", I get the "Failed. No dial tone." message.


```
[b]TiVo/var/tmp $ route[/b]
route_info, afname=inet, options=33
Kernel IP routing table
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
10.0.1.0        *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
default         10.0.1.1        0.0.0.0         UG    2      0        0 eth0

[b]TiVo/var/tmp $ printenv[/b]
upgradesoftware=false
PWD=/var/tmp
TIVO_REMOTE=TIVO
HOSTNAME=(none)
LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib:/lib
MODEM_TYPE=Si2433
SwSystem=6.2-01-2
TERMINFO=/usr/local/terminfo
PS1=\[\033[1;31m\]T\[\033[1;32m\]i\[\033[1;33m\]V\[\033[1;34m\]o\[\033[0m\]\w\[\033[0m\] $ 
varpartition=/dev/hda9
MACHTYPE=i686-pc-linux-gnu
HDA_ID=Y617PTSE
DEBUG_BOARD=true
PROMVERSION=

TiVo/mips/brcm/rel version 2.5
SHLVL=3
MODEM_REV=F
HDB_ID=Unknown
root=/dev/hda4
TV_STD=NTSC
dsscon=true
EMERGENCY_REINSTALL=0
MODEM_DEVICE=/dev/cua1
SHELL=/bin/sh
HOSTTYPE=i686
IGNOREEOF=1000
OSTYPE=linux-gnu
MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
HOME=/
TERM=xterm
PATH=/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/scripts:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin
TIVO_ROOT=
_=/usr/local/bin/printenv

[b]TiVo/var/tmp $ cat /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author [/b]
#!/bin/bash

export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
export IGNOREEOF=1000
export PATH=/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/scripts:$PATH
export DEBUG_BOARD=true

echo "Enabling bash prompt on serial..." >& /dev/console
setsid /bin/bash < /dev/ttyS2 &> /dev/ttyS2 &

#echo "Adding static routes to avoid phoning home..." >& /dev/console
#route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
#route add -net  204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0

echo "Waiting for firewall setup to complete..." >& /dev/console
sleep 60
echo "Disabling firewall..." >& /dev/console
[ -x /etc/netfilter-disable ] && /etc/netfilter-disable

echo "Enabling telnet daemon..." >& /dev/console
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
```
From /var/log/tclient


```
Mar 6 04:08:09 (none) tcphonehome[323]: phonehome: initiate call: subtype 5, PGD 0, forceTF 1, rbClean 0, backupTF 1, checkLineup 0
Mar 6 04:08:09 (none) comm[323]: UpdateStatus: InProgress phase=10 code=29
Mar 6 04:08:09 (none) tcphonehome[323]: PerformCall, subtype=5 forceTollFree=1 automated=0
Mar 6 04:08:09 (none) tcphonehome[323]: Setting callActive to 1
Mar 6 04:08:10 (none) comm[323]: Read dial defaults from TClientDocument: Host=204.176.49.2 Port=80 Passwd=MtDubois RadiusDomain=tivo.net
Mar 6 04:08:10 (none) comm[323]: DialConfig Dump
Mar 6 04:08:10 (none) comm[323]: dialinPhoneNumber: 18778771756
Mar 6 04:08:10 (none) comm[323]: svrAddr: 204.176.49.2
Mar 6 04:08:10 (none) comm[323]: svrPort: 80
Mar 6 04:08:10 (none) comm[323]: pppUser: [email protected]
Mar 6 04:08:10 (none) comm[323]: pppPass: MtDubois
Mar 6 04:08:10 (none) comm[323]: radiusDomain: tivo.net
Mar 6 04:08:10 (none) comm[323]: phoneNumber: 3000568
Mar 6 04:08:10 (none) comm[323]: localAreaCode: 877
Mar 6 04:08:10 (none) comm[323]: areaCodeVersion: 
Mar 6 04:08:10 (none) comm[323]: callWaitingPrefix: 
Mar 6 04:08:10 (none) comm[323]: dialConfig: 000
Mar 6 04:08:10 (none) comm[323]: dialMethod: T
Mar 6 04:08:10 (none) comm[323]: dialHookCheck: 0
Mar 6 04:08:10 (none) comm[323]: dialToneDetection: 1
Mar 6 04:08:10 (none) comm[323]: tollFreeAuth: 1
Mar 6 04:08:10 (none) comm[323]: serverInfo: 
Mar 6 04:08:10 (none) comm[323]: ##### Initial dial prefix = ''
Mar 6 04:08:10 (none) comm[323]: After ,# final dialstring is ''
Mar 6 04:08:11 (none) comm[323]: EtherBroadband: 0, EtherDebug: 0, networkCall: 0
Mar 6 04:08:12 (none) comm[323]: UpdateStatus: InProgress phase=10 code=29
Mar 6 04:08:12 (none) comm[323]: Get NetDevList info
Mar 6 04:08:12 (none) comm[163]: received a AVAILABILITY_RESPONSE
Mar 6 04:08:12 (none) comm[163]: received a IPV4_RESPONSE
Mar 6 04:08:12 (none) comm[323]: NetDevList: Logging info for 1 devices
Mar 6 04:08:12 (none) comm[323]: Doing clips logging.
Mar 6 04:08:20 (none) comm[323]: Found 72 recordings scanning clips.
Mar 6 04:08:20 (none) comm[323]: Found 81 total recordings.
Mar 6 04:08:33 (none) comm[323]: SvcLogRqst: open(/var/log/svclog.tmp)ed (tmpfd = 18)
Mar 6 04:08:33 (none) comm[323]: SvcLogRqst: open(/var/log/svclog.upload)ed (uploadfd = 19)
Mar 6 04:08:33 (none) comm[323]: SvcLogRqst: final (20338 bytes)::read() (status = 0)
Mar 6 04:08:33 (none) comm[323]: CmdProc: wrote /var/log/svclog.upload.gz
Mar 6 04:08:33 (none) comm[323]: Start TCD411 Request ==================
Mar 6 04:08:33 (none) comm[323]: areaCode: 877
Mar 6 04:08:33 (none) comm[323]: prefix: 
Mar 6 04:08:33 (none) comm[323]: dialInAreaCode: 
Mar 6 04:08:33 (none) comm[323]: curPhNum: 3000568
Mar 6 04:08:33 (none) comm[323]: objVer: 
Mar 6 04:08:33 (none) comm[323]: tcdId: 3510000A09A0C5E
Mar 6 04:08:33 (none) comm[323]: callId: 1173154089
Mar 6 04:08:33 (none) comm[323]: dialPrefix: 
Mar 6 04:08:33 (none) comm[323]: dialToneCheck: 1
Mar 6 04:08:34 (none) comm[323]: offHookDetect: 0
Mar 6 04:08:34 (none) comm[323]: tonePulseDial: T
Mar 6 04:08:34 (none) comm[323]: callWaitPrefix: 
Mar 6 04:08:34 (none) comm[323]: tollFreeAuth: 1
Mar 6 04:08:34 (none) comm[323]: callType: TS_SR_TCD411
Mar 6 04:08:34 (none) comm[323]: swVerName: 6.2-01-2-321
Mar 6 04:08:34 (none) comm[323]: End TCD411 Request ==================
Mar 6 04:08:34 (none) comm[323]: UpdateStatus: InProgress phase=30 code=30
Mar 6 04:08:34 (none) comm[323]: CallStatusReporter SetOffHookLed=on
Mar 6 04:08:34 (none) comm[323]: Opening device
Mar 6 04:08:34 (none) comm[323]: Initializing modem
Mar 6 04:08:34 (none) hpk[323]: ATZ
Mar 6 04:08:34 (none) hpk[323]: OK
Mar 6 04:08:35 (none) hpk[323]: AT\Q3\T12
Mar 6 04:08:35 (none) hpk[323]: OK
Mar 6 04:08:35 (none) comm[323]: ModemImplHpk::PerformPatch called with fd = 18, CommFileStreamer = <(nil)>
Mar 6 04:08:36 (none) comm[323]: Inside ModemImplHpk::ApplyBackdoor....
Mar 6 04:08:36 (none) comm[323]: Set up modem and check for availability
Mar 6 04:08:36 (none) comm[323]: ModemImplHpk: epdBM = 1<1> Blocking mode = 1<1>, delay = 40<28>
Mar 6 04:08:36 (none) comm[323]: ModemImplHpk: result of GetInterface was 2293771<23000b>
Mar 6 04:08:36 (none) hpk[323]: AT:U70,A100
Mar 6 04:08:36 (none) hpk[323]: OK
Mar 6 04:08:36 (none) hpk[323]: ATQ0S0=0
Mar 6 04:08:36 (none) hpk[323]: OK
Mar 6 04:08:36 (none) hpk[323]: ATV1S6=4S7=50%C0&H2X4
Mar 6 04:08:36 (none) hpk[323]: OK
Mar 6 04:08:36 (none) hpk[323]: AT:U76,3240
Mar 6 04:08:36 (none) hpk[323]: OK
Mar 6 04:08:36 (none) hpk[323]: AT:U77,4C10,4050
Mar 6 04:08:36 (none) hpk[323]: OK
Mar 6 04:08:36 (none) comm[323]: Modem set up and onhook.
Mar 6 04:08:36 (none) comm[323]: Setting extension pickup detection
Mar 6 04:08:36 (none) comm[323]: Trying to connect
Mar 6 04:08:43 (none) comm[323]: ATDT18778771756
Mar 6 04:08:43 (none) comm[323]: NO DIALTONE
Mar 6 04:08:43 (none) comm[323]: Failed to get a connection. No dial tone.
Mar 6 04:08:45 (none) hpk[323]: ATH0
Mar 6 04:08:45 (none) hpk[323]: OK
Mar 6 04:08:45 (none) comm[323]: Modem dialcode is 10
Mar 6 04:08:45 (none) comm[323]: CallService::StartCall failed: 65535
Mar 6 04:08:47 (none) hpk[323]: ATH0
Mar 6 04:08:47 (none) hpk[323]: OK
Mar 6 04:08:47 (none) hpk[323]: ATI7
Mar 6 04:08:47 (none) hpk[323]: RX 300 TX 300
Mar 6 04:08:47 (none) hpk[323]: PROTOCOL 
Mar 6 04:08:47 (none) hpk[323]: LOCAL NAK 00000
Mar 6 04:08:47 (none) hpk[323]: REMOTE NAK 00000
Mar 6 04:08:47 (none) hpk[323]: RETRN/RR 00000
Mar 6 04:08:47 (none) hpk[323]: DISC REASON 0015
Mar 6 04:08:47 (none) hpk[323]: OK
Mar 6 04:08:47 (none) hpk[323]: ATI8
Mar 6 04:08:47 (none) hpk[323]: RX LEVEL -00db
Mar 6 04:08:47 (none) hpk[323]: TX LEVEL -10db
Mar 6 04:08:47 (none) hpk[323]: EFFECTIVE S/N 00db
Mar 6 04:08:47 (none) hpk[323]: RESIDUAL ECHO -00db
Mar 6 04:08:47 (none) hpk[323]: OK
Mar 6 04:08:47 (none) hpk[323]: AT*Y254:W48E6,0100
Mar 6 04:08:47 (none) hpk[323]: 0000 0015 8888 0000
Mar 6 04:08:47 (none) hpk[323]: OK
Mar 6 04:08:48 (none) hpk[323]: ATZ
Mar 6 04:08:48 (none) hpk[323]: 0000 0ATZ
Mar 6 04:08:48 (none) hpk[323]: OK
Mar 6 04:08:49 (none) hpk[323]: AT\Q3\T12
Mar 6 04:08:49 (none) hpk[323]: OK
Mar 6 04:08:49 (none) comm[323]: ModemImplHpk: Disconnect Reason = HANGUP
Mar 6 04:08:49 (none) comm[323]: ModemImplHpk: Number of Retrains = 0
Mar 6 04:08:49 (none) comm[323]: ModemImplHpk: Last Retrain reason = NONE
Mar 6 04:08:51 (none) hpk[323]: ^P^FY^P^[email protected]
Mar 6 04:08:51 (none) hpk[323]: ATH0
Mar 6 04:08:51 (none) hpk[323]: OK
Mar 6 04:08:51 (none) comm[323]: CallStatusReporter SetOffHookLed=off
Mar 6 04:08:51 (none) comm[323]: CallStatusReporter SetOffHookLed=off
Mar 6 04:08:51 (none) tcphonehome[323]: CallService return status 0xffff
Mar 6 04:08:52 (none) tcphonehome[323]: Setting callActive to 0
Mar 6 04:08:52 (none) comm[323]: UpdateStatus: Failed phase=0 code=10
Mar 6 04:08:52 (none) comm[323]: Skipping DataSets cleanup
Mar 6 04:08:52 (none) AreaCodeChore[323]: ReadDbValues: found: 0, lac: 877, vers: 0 ph#: 8773000568
Mar 6 04:08:52 (none) DialRequestChore[323]: End nChore=5
```
At my wits end trying to get this update; I guess I'll plug in a real phone cable (difficult in my home setup).


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

diamondsw said:


> I feel like a doofus (I've had no problem hacking everything else manually, and tweaking things to my liking), but I'm still getting "Failed. No dial tone." instead of a connection via broadband. I've verified that there aren't any routes defined on the Tivo, and according to printenv, DEBUG_BOARD is true. Yet when I try to search for 877 "phone numbers", I get the "Failed. No dial tone." message.
> 
> At my wits end trying to get this update; I guess I'll plug in a real phone cable (difficult in my home setup).


You did comment out the two route commands in your rc.sysinit.author file, as per the first part of Gunny's post, right?


----------



## kenr (Dec 26, 1999)

I followed the procedures to slice upgrade by DTiVo to 6.2a. All appeared to go well. I was successful in moving all my hacks to the new version.

The strangeness happened yesterday when the TiVo reported it successfully called home even though there's no phone line connected. Although this TiVo is networked it never called home before. Why would it start now?

It gets a bit worse, now the unit is stuck in "pending restart" and even a reboot doesn't clear the pending restart.

So I've two questions:

How did the unit ever call home and why did it start with 6.2a?
How can I clear the "pending restart" status so the unit doesn't reboot every night?


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

dtremain said:


> Good luck when the start "enhancing" the data stream again. The DST, apparently, is not all there is to the upgrade.


I had no problems once I told the Tivo to stop writing errors. So, I'm with goon: gonna wait it out, and possibly to an "emergency" upgrade immediately after.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

Martin Tupper said:


> You did comment out the two route commands in your rc.sysinit.author file, as per the first part of Gunny's post, right?


I think he's like me. I am unable to get it to work either. And I alo do not have routes listed in my author file. But. If I use the phone line with the 877 option like a regular call, it connects fine. And I do have my IP configured as follows:

STATIC_IP=192.168.1.100
NETMASK=255.255.255.0 
BROADCAST=192.168.1.255
GATEWAY=192.168.1.1

Not sure what the dial and call waiting prefixes should be set at. And I'm not really sure if it will work on an SD-DVR120 either. Thanks.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

I decided to go the slicer route to copy over my hacks. Do I need a separate version of the slicer for each of my 2 DTivos since they are different models and therefore have different 3 digit IDs after the software version.


----------



## diamondsw (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm also going the slice route (although doing it myself). The odd thing is my _current_ Tivo software doesn't match my service number:

Software System:	6.2-01-2-321
Service Number:	351*

So... which should I be consistent with? 321 or 351? I'm leaning towards 321 since that's what's running on there today.


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

The TSN prefix no longer matters except for the strings that appear in the SysInfo and such. I think at one point the uma6 code (RID versus non-RID) was only included in the appropriate slices, but the code was merged for 6.2 (perhaps even back in 3.1.1?), so that any swsystem slice will run fine (your unit may just report that it's an HDVR2 when it's a DSR704).


----------



## diamondsw (Sep 16, 2004)

puffdaddy said:


> The TSN prefix no longer matters except for the strings that appear in the SysInfo and such. I think at one point the uma6 code (RID versus non-RID) was only included in the appropriate slices, but the code was merged for 6.2 (perhaps even back in 3.1.1?), so that any swsystem slice will run fine (your unit may just report that it's an HDVR2 when it's a DSR704).


Thanks - I used 351 for consistency. I think I got 321 originally from a "minimal-6.2" image when I first set up the unit.

One critical note - my upgrade failed while creating the new filesystem at /install/dev/ram. I had to unmount /install, change directories (pwd was confused), and reset my PATH variable to remove any references to tivotools (also known as AIO TivoTools, Busybox, etc). Then it managed to upgrade correctly.


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

NYHeel said:


> I decided to go the slicer route to copy over my hacks. Do I need a separate version of the slicer for each of my 2 DTivos since they are different models and therefore have different 3 digit IDs after the software version.


Same here...I'll pay for the slicer to save myself some grief, but I really don't want to pay three times for my three different TiVos...can slicer upgrade any TiVo version? There are different SKUs on the DVRupgrade site for what hardware you choose. It could just be the same program though...


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

There is only one binary for The Slicer; you do not need a different version for each different TiVo. Technically, its a "single-user" license, but it will run on any box for which it is designed (Series2 SA, Series2 DT, and Series2 HD TiVo).


----------



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

For those that didn't get the 6.2a slices and want them, they are now available as a torrent:

http://www.mininova.org/tor/609420


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

doconeill said:


> Same here...I'll pay for the slicer to save myself some grief, but I really don't want to pay three times for my three different TiVos...can slicer upgrade any TiVo version? There are different SKUs on the DVRupgrade site for what hardware you choose. It could just be the same program though...


Be careful with the slicer! I bought it to see how it works, and I can tell you, that you can get all the manual steps from the DD board, by doing a little searching. Also the slicer does not copy the network drivers from the "/lib/modules" directory, and it did NOT copy TivoWebPlus directory. To be fair it did do everything else correctly.


----------



## JaserLet (Dec 13, 2005)

My un-hacked unit updated to 6.2a yesterday after I finally connected it to the phoneline and forced a daily call. No clue when it actually downloaded the slices from satellite. This machine hadn't been connected to a phoneline in months.


----------



## mphare (Jul 16, 2004)

ewolfr said:


> For those that didn't get the 6.2a slices and want them, they are now available as a torrent:
> 
> http://www.mininova.org/tor/609420


So, I already have a copy of the slices on one machine. I don't need them from the torrent, but I assume the install procedure would be the same. How do I get the slices I already have from one machine to the other?

There is also a bigger question.
Why would DTV pull the slices from the stream before it had propagated to all the machines?

Could it be there is a problem with this load and we don't really want to install it?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I've been banging that drum for days.


----------



## dthreet (Jan 18, 2006)

so whats the deal with directv stoping and starting slice streams for 6.2a & 6.3c? One of my Philips DSR704's got 6.2a other one still no slices downloaded. Same on my Hughes HD10-250.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Two possibilities:

DTV-Tivo found an error and is holding back further upgrades until revised software is available.

DTV wants to wait and make sure the software works in the field before they upgrade the majority of customers. Limit the number of unhapppy customers if the upgrade doesn't work right. Maybe even wait until 3/11 and see how the software works.



dthreet said:


> so whats the deal with directv stoping and starting slice streams for 6.2a & 6.3c? One of my Philips DSR704's got 6.2a other one still no slices downloaded. Same on my Hughes HD10-250.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Paging Earl...


----------



## dthreet (Jan 18, 2006)

so does this mean there is going to be a 6.2b and a 6.3d?


----------



## texster (Mar 11, 2005)

lew said:


> DTV-Tivo found an error and is holding back further upgrades until revised software is available.


What the are the odds DTV would find an error with a release before we do?  There are several of us now running 6.2a, has anyone reported a problelm?

That being said, I only have one foot in the water with this release: only testing 6.2a on my "secondary" dtivo until we have more certainty that is bug-free or that a 6.2b isn't right around the corner.


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

I hate to be cynical but... I would not put it past D* to have pulled the tivo software upgrades, after they realized they could swap out a lot of tivos for their vastly superior DVR  , after 3/11 when alot of customers would be calling complaining about the recording problems. Their CSRs would then send you out a new improved DVR for free, of course there would be a 2 year commitment.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

All four of my DTivos have the slices. Upgrade performed and no issues since saturday.


----------



## gregoryb (Jun 18, 2002)

Has anyone found a torrent for the 6.3c slices?


----------



## skinnyjm (Feb 10, 2005)

gregoryb said:


> Has anyone found a torrent for the 6.3c slices?


Wrong thread?

I put my original drives in on 2/25, (for spare & back up) no nothing.
Seems this was pushed out fast and was an ongoing beta.


----------



## pxcam (Jan 8, 2007)

My tivo upgraded to ver 6.2a over the weekend. Afterwards, I dd copied the A&B drives and applied the latest Zipper ver 2.8. Zipper asked if I wanted wireless, I said, no, since I wanted the tivo wired by ethernet only.

After rebooting tivo, I couldn't telnet in, but was able to use aserial cable and trigger the enchancements, setting a static IP within my router range and installing the usb 2.0 drivers.

I have three lights on my linksys USB200M ver2 adapter, but cannot telnet or ping the tivo.

After reading and searching, I'm not sure what to try next-- any thoughts?


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

>After reading and searching, I'm not sure what to try next-- any thoughts?

Try reading and searching in the Underground forum, where hacking is discussed

Forums for DTivo Hacking, Upgrades, Networking, etc
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=24


----------



## pxcam (Jan 8, 2007)

Woops-- my mistake-- I had so many threads going, I didn't realize I was treading on your hallowed ground.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

You are not "treading" on anything... but there IS a different forum where software hacks are discussed


----------



## glitchsys (Jan 31, 2007)

Well I tried this:

bedroom-TiVo# dbload GZcore-89631619-2.slice GZkernel-89631625-2.slice utils-89631627-2.slice
dbload: GZcore-89631619-2.slice
dbload: GZkernel-89631625-2.slice
dbload: utils-89631627-2.slice
dbload (0x3000d)

while executing
"dbload $db $file"
("foreach" body line 3)
invoked from within
"foreach file $argv {
puts "dbload: $file"
dbload $db $file
}"
(file "/busybox/dbload" line 26)

and got my prompt back. Not sure what to make of it. So I then tried:
bedroom-TiVo# dbload utils-89631627-2.slice
dbload: utils-89631627-2.slice

but it just sits there, doing nothing, not returning my prompt. 

I then tried:
bedroom-TiVo# dbload /var/tmp/62a/swsystem-89631630-2.slice
dbload: /var/tmp/62a/swsystem-89631630-2.slice


but then it just sits there, doing nothing as well. Some DB process did go nuts and take up all the cpu though, forcing me to sync and reboot.


----------



## glitchsys (Jan 31, 2007)

w00t! After the reboot I had to telnet in again, do the read-write, reupload the slices and then I re-ran "dbload GZcore-89631619-2.slice GZkernel-89631625-2.slice utils-89631627-2.slice" and this time all 3 loaded w/o error. I then did a "dbload swsystem-89631630-2.slice" and for a long time my prompt didn't come back to me, but then, it did. I did a mfs_ls /SwSystem and sure enough, the 6.2a was there. Now proceding with 
so no errors now. Now proceeding with Da Goon's instructions, with some slight modifications since I'm running the zipper w/ the superscript or whatever. Should be straight forward from here, I hope. 

btw... I set my gentoo linux server to download the 6.2a torrent (using torrent flux) and to seed/upload it for the next 4 days. So if anybody's interested in getting it, I know that at least for the next 4 days I'll be seeding it.


----------



## glitchsys (Jan 31, 2007)

ahhhh! Now I'm really confused. the installSw thing worked great. My old boot partition was /dev/hda4 the new one is /dev/hda7 so I did the:
bedroom-TiVo# dd if=/dev/hda4 of=/dev/hda7 bs=1024k
128+0 records in
128+0 records out

and I then mounted /dev/hda7 to /install and went to /install

Know what i found? The enhancements directory, the hacks directory, the etc directory, its all there. The busybox directory is there too, with all the sym links and everything. I think the installSw copied over the main file structures from /dev/hda4 to the new /dev/hda7 I thought it could be a sym link or something throwing me off, so I did a "touch test" in the /install/enhancements directory, and then did a ls /enhancements and it didn't exist there. So it's not a sym link or a mirror or anything. Seems like a copy. But I am concerned about rebooting. I thought 6.2a uses a lot of different directory structures than 6.2, if it copied over everything verbatim, how would that work. How do I proceed?


----------



## farleyruskz (Nov 13, 2000)

glitchsys said:


> My old boot partition was /dev/hda4 the new one is /dev/hda7 so I did the:
> bedroom-TiVo# dd if=/dev/hda4 of=/dev/hda7 bs=1024k


You mistook the root partition for the boot partition. You copied the old 6.2 root partition over top of the new 6.2a root partition with your dd command.

Boot partitions would have been hda3 and hda6.


----------



## dthreet (Jan 18, 2006)

Kinda a stuipd question, kinda off the update. Does anyone know why when running the zipper on Philips DSR704/708 it changes the model number in system information to DSR7000? Can this be changed back or ? I know its not a big deal. Just wondering.


----------



## glitchsys (Jan 31, 2007)

farleyruskz said:


> You mistook the root partition for the boot partition. You copied the old 6.2 root partition over top of the new 6.2a root partition with your dd command.
> 
> Boot partitions would have been hda3 and hda6.


Yep. That's what I did. Sorry for the simple mistake. I need to reinstall the 6.2a now, but the swinstallSw script says it's already installed. How do I wipe the /dev/hda7 partition and make swInstall reinstall?


----------



## farleyruskz (Nov 13, 2000)

Your best bet would probably be to edit the installSw script to force the re-install, then re-run it.

Something like modifying the line:

*if { $emergency == 1 || $fIsActive == 0 } {*

to

*if { $emergency == 1 || $fIsActive == 1 } {*

would probably do the trick.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

At the DDB fourm there is a fakeactive script that you can run and it will put the active SW back to the 6.2 and then you can rerun the installSW again.


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

farleyruskz said:


> Your best bet would probably be to edit the installSw script to force the re-install, then re-run it.
> 
> Something like modifying the line:
> 
> ...


Actually its simpler just to execute following command in bash before starting installSw.tcl:

export EMERGENCY_REINSTALL=1

This flags installSw to do emergency re-install (basically bypassing check for same version.) and requires no changes to the script

-HH


----------



## glitchsys (Jan 31, 2007)

I did the export EMERGENCY_REINSTALL=1 route and tried it. At first it seemed good, said the old root was /dev/hda4 and the new one was /dev/hda7 and then it did this updateroot thing and that's when it errored out. I remember that bootpage -p before said the root was /dev/hda7, a result of that script running before. I suspect that it tried to update the root to /dev/hda7 and discovered it was already /dev/hda7

But... suddenly I couldn't ls anymore, got an io error. After using tab to discover what was left, a lot of core files on the partition were gone. I was getting many io errors and such. Then the thing rebooted on its own. And that's it, now it's in a constant reboot cycle. Not sure what happened there.

Is there a way to plug the hard drives into my computer and backup all my recordings and restore the 6.2 image I have?


----------



## glitchsys (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, I figured the bedroom one went all wrong because of my obvious mistakes. So I took the plunge and attempted to do my livingroom dvr. After a lot of trial and error and a few posts in other forums, I've established the following procedure, based largely on da goon's instructions. I outlined my procedure below. 

1. Download the 6.2a torrent slices and extract to a directory
2. FTP GZcore*.slice GZker*.slice and util*.slice to /var/package
3. Look in the index.txt to find out which swsystem file you need, ie I have a SD-DVR40, its serial number begins with 351, so in the index.txt file you'll see:
swsystem-89631633-2.slice	6.2a-01-2-351 
so I uploaded swsystem-89631633-2.slice to /var/package as well.
4. Telnet into your tivo, type "rw" and cd to /var/package
5. 'dbload GZcore-89631619-2.slice GZkernel-89631625-2.slice utils-89631627-2.slice'
6. 'dbload swsystem-????????.slice'
7. 'mfs_ls /SwSystem' and confirm the 6.2a is in there
8. 'vi /tvbin/installSw.itcl' and search for 'reboot' and change to exit 0
9. 'installSw.itcl 6.2a-01-2-???'
10. It will tell you what the old root is and what the new one is. My old one was /dev/hda4 the new one is /dev/hda7
11. Once done, execute 'dd if=/dev/hda3 of=/dev/hda6 bs=1024k' assuming your old/new root was like mine.
12. 'mount /dev/hda7 /install'
13. cp -r /hacks /install'
14. 'cp -r /enhancements /install'
15. 'cp /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author /install/etc/rc.d/'
16. 'mv /install/etc/hotplug/usb.map /install/etc/hotplug/usb.map.org && cp /etc/hotplug/usb.map /install/etc/hotplug/'
17. 'cp -a /busybox /install' Use the busybox originally provided by the zipper, I tried tivotools.tar originally and found out none of the commands worked, probably compiled for older library's or something. ie ls would just sit there. -a shoud copy sym links and all in tact.
18. 'mv /install/etc/netfilter-enable /install/etc/netfilter-neutered'
19. 'echo '1' > /install/zipperusb_flag" so that the new usb drivers are implemented
20. 'echo '1' > /install/zipper_flag" so that zipper does its thing
21. 'echo '1' > /install/firstboot_flag" so that rc.sysinit.author sets IP addresses
22. 'sync && umount /install'
23. 'reboot'
24. Once you can telnet in again, telnet in and type 'rw' and 'cd /hacks'
25. FTP upload superpatch-6.2a.tcl (found elsewhere on these forums) to /hacks
26. delete the SuperPatch67-nutkase.tcl file in /superpatch (won't work on 6.2a). Be careful on how ftp uploads this file, I had to do it via binary and then edit it w/ vi to make sure there were no ^M or ^M^M's at the end of each line.
27. 'ln -s superpatch-6.2a.tcl SuperPatch67-nutkase.tcl' so that when tweak.sh is ran it'll really run the new superpatch-6.2a.tcl script
28. './tweak.sh' This will execute the tweak.sh script from rbautch
29. That's it! It will re-zipper the drive and it will run the new superpatch script. 

I've done this on a virgin 6.2 image on my old Bedroom Tivo which I hosed, and it worked great.


----------



## beejpowers (Sep 29, 2004)

> > Quote:
> > Originally Posted by glitchsys
> > My old boot partition was /dev/hda4 the new one is /dev/hda7 so I did the:
> > bedroom-TiVo# dd if=/dev/hda4 of=/dev/hda7 bs=1024k
> ...


OK... I did this same thing
Except! now I am in a "Welcome... Powering Up" reboot loop.

I pulled the drive and reset the boot partititon to hda7 (the last working one) and it is still doing it... 
any ideas?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Are you sure 7 was the original? How did you reset it back?


----------



## beejpowers (Sep 29, 2004)

i checked bootpage.
it said 7

it rebooted. broke. i checked the drive while pulled. bootpage said 4. so i switched it back to 7 ...


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

How? Since it has been a couple of days and of course if you have reimaged then it doesn't really matter.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

You use the bootpage tool to query/change the boot partition.

bootpage -p to see what it's currently set to:

lroom-TiVo# bootpage -p
No device name given, assuming /dev/hda
root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,9600 upgradesoftware=false

I don't remember the exact syntax, but something like this would change it to 7

bootpage -P "/dev/hda7 dsscon=true console=2,9600 upgradesoftware=false" /dev/hda

That's the gist of it. Definitely figure out the syntax before trying.


----------



## beejpowers (Sep 29, 2004)

ttodd1 said:


> How? Since it has been a couple of days and of course if you have reimaged then it doesn't really matter.


 what?
I never said I reimaged it. I know what the boot partition is becasus I read the bootpage file...


----------



## dthreet (Jan 18, 2006)

Ok this is about to make me crasy. I have a tivo with 6.2-01-0-301 that i used the zipper on. I know there is a rc file i can edit that will make a daily call again. I am trying to get my dvr to stream 6.2a. Would someone tell me which file it is and what needs to be changed. I know its very simple just like add or del a couple # sign in script. I have done this before on another tivo before. However after an hour and half of searching this thread for it I am going nuts.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

You need to edit the rc.sysinit.author file and comment out (or remove) the static routes. The file should be located here: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author

I think you'll also need to change bootpage to allow updates. With the drive connected to a PC, it would look something like this:

edit: see below


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Arcady said:


> bootpage -P "root=/dev/hdb4 console=2,115200"


This will throw your tivo into a reboot loop. There is no 'hdb' in the tivo only 'hda'. It should look more like this

```
bootpage -P "root=/dev/hdaX dsscon=true console=2,115200" -C /dev/hdY
```
 where X is your root partition number and Y is the location of the drive while it's in your pc. Setting dsscon will make sure you'll get console messages while booting.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I knew I was too tired to be responding to a technical question like that right now...


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Arcady said:


> I knew I was too tired to be responding to a technical question like that right now...


That's what coffee is for!!


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Arcady said:


> I knew I was too tired to be responding to a technical question like that right now...


It would be a really good idea to delete your previous post with the bad info. on it so that someone does not do a search and come up with only your message as the answer. And then, not knowing any better, end up putting their DVR in an endless loop.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I have edited the post.

However, I hope nobody would follow the advice from one post before editing their tivo's bootpage.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Arcady said:


> I have edited the post.
> 
> However, I hope nobody would follow the advice from one post before editing their tivo's bootpage.


We have all done things dumber than that.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

Arcady said:


> However, I hope nobody would follow the advice from one post before editing their tivo's bootpage.


Well... your tally as if this writing is "Posts: 1,363"

Someone looking for advice would, most likely, rely on that number as an indicator of knowledge


----------

